# 2017 ECST information



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

The 2017 ECST will be June 2-4 at the East Huntington Sportsmans club

Early arrivals are welcome, Biggbill and I will be there from Wednesday 5-31-2017.

There will be some format changes this year. Details to follow. Nothing major, biggest change will be Spanish knock downs will take place of the short range paper.

Post questions here and we will keep this thread updated.

Looking forward to another great event

Hope to see yenz soon

Be safe!

Crazy Mike


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks so much for the info mike.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Bummed I have to miss this year due to family obligations.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

OK it's about time we start the buzz on the 2017 ECST.

As mentioned above there will be a format change to the event this year. This is the tentative plan:

The Tournament:

1. 25 yard paper, 10 shots, 3pts for each bull, 1 pt in the outer circle. 30 possible points

2. 4 Rounds of Spanish Knock Down. This will take the place of both 11 yard paper categories. 30 pts possible/round, 120 total possible points

3. Speed shot, same as before. 5 cans, 30 seconds, progressive scoring. 15 possible points

4. Woods course, this also to be the same. 30 targets at a point each.

5. 70 yard and 40 yard gong shoot. 5 points at each distance for a possible 10 points

6. As custom dictates there will be a bonus target for 1 pt.

206 total possible points.

To help perpetuate this event we are raising the tournament entrance fee to $30.

In addition to the tournament we are planning some events that will be group focused. First, we are bringing back the running deer target. Instead of a running deer, we will fashion a bulls eye type target and run it on the running deer equipment. There will be an entry fee and the winner will take home half the cash. Details of how the elimination works is TBD. Second, I have Friday evening slated to have a Spanish Knock Down head to head event. Again there will be an entry fee and the winner will take half the cash. This will be a double elimination type format that also needs solidified. I wanted double elimination in case I got paired with Nathan, or Ray, or another one of you craft masters. I am planning on having a set of indoor SKD and a set of outdoor, The head to head I think will be indoor and should be a ton of heckling, fellowship, and competition.

Also, Sunday morn will be the Eagle eye and the Dennis the Menace shoot.

I am also considering a ridiculous distance shoot. This would be a per shot donation with a pot that should build. Again winner take half. My issue is this would need manned by someone. Crazy Mike and I like the juice of the barley, so we can't be on it 24/7.

If you are wondering where the other half of the cash goes, it will go to the club to defray costs and keep the great relationship alive.

I have not received club permission yet, but I am hoping to have the main gallery set up in the bay to the left where we typically do the tournament shooting. It will be drier and I'm also hoping to have an alternative backdrop. I also hope to have lighting added.. Maybe this will help reduce the parking lot shoots.

If anybody has suggestions, write them on the back of a $50 bill and email it to me. Just kidding.

Let hear from those who think they will attend. It would be nice to have a preliminary head count to help the club estimate supplies and what not.

Peace out

Biggbill Steiner


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

This sounds amazing already.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

crazymike said:


> The 2017 ECST will be June 2-4 at the East Huntington Sportsmans club
> 
> Early arrivals are welcome, Biggbill and I will be there from Wednesday 5-31-2017.
> 
> ...


You should put the address for people coming from for away


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

East Huntingdon Sportsman's Association

286 Sportsman's Road

Alverton PA 15683

Thanks Romanljc


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Where is everybody?
I know I'm not common fixture around here, but darn, I'm starting to think no one is doing the ecst this year.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm hoping to be there Thursday around noon.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm hoping to be there,quite probably Emily will be with me again as well.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I will be there. I will also drop this information on a few of the Facebook groups most visit more frequently these days.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I won't be coming. :cursin: but maybe some GPS co-ordinates to help find the spot?

Have Fun Folks and do lots of pics for us stay-at-homes.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm assuming since no times are listed for the various target shoots, that they are like previous years and they can be done whenever as long as there is a witness?


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, tournament shooting can be done at leisure

Lat Lon Coordinates

40.141349

79.598726


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BiggBill said:


> Yes, tournament shooting can be done at leisure
> 
> Lat Lon Coordinates
> 40.141349
> 79.598726


If that is the case then scores will not be comparable to European or other US tournaments that use the SKD format.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

One of the conversations last year was to change the format to align with other tournaments. Nathan, Dan, and I were supposed to hash that out. Life has gotten in the way and time is slipping by and I wanted to get something started on the forum.

I am 100% open to making changes that keep the tournaments comparable to each other. That would allow a series of tournaments to be scored during the year and a points system established, similar to car or motorcycle racing.

As you know, I am probably the least knowledgeable about the standard format. My goal is to make this one of the premier events of the year and welcome all criticism.

Let's take this conversation off line and discuss. Message me an email and I'll include you in the discussion.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

See you dudes there.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It will be great for me to make it, I am working on a plan to make it early, the drive in one sitting gets worse on me each year. It will be a real treat from the chaos of the last couple of years (mostly the past year) to be able to immerse myself in SS, free from the distractions!!


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Planning to be there


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Going to have to bow out this year boys and gals. A wedding impedes my journey out East!


----------



## kalanguya (Sep 20, 2014)

Sounds like you have a great plan. Thanks for keeping ECST going


----------



## kalanguya (Sep 20, 2014)

Sounds like you have a great plan. Thanks for keeping ECST going


----------



## Dan Ambro (Feb 26, 2016)

Sounding great

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Don't no if I can go but I hope someone films the event from start to finish will love to watch it on youtube .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

God, how I miss this event and all the wonderful people that I've met there. I'll be there in spirit for sure! Take pictures and videos! Have fun!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Flatband said:


> God, how I miss this event and all the wonderful people that I've met there. I'll be there in spirit for sure! Take pictures and videos! Have fun!


Been watching those great stuff


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Don't no if I can go but I hope someone films the event from start to finish will love to watch it on youtube .





Flatband said:


> God, how I miss this event and all the wonderful people that I've met there. I'll be there in spirit for sure! Take pictures and videos! Have fun!


Going to miss you guys for sure. I will do my best to remember to shoot some video but once you get to shooting your slingshot all such things are quickly forgotten. Worst part is that the signal out there is so weak that you cannot stream live very well. That would be the best way to go if it was possible.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> God, how I miss this event and all the wonderful people that I've met there. I'll be there in spirit for sure! Take pictures and videos! Have fun!


Miss you there bud!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll be going for sure. I hope I can get there early. Can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Can you compete if you only can show up for 1 day of the tournament.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Can you compete if you only can show up for 1 day of the tournament.


Yes as far as I know. I would suggest saturday.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

31 days and counting


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

BiggBill said:


> 31 days and counting


Don't be teasing us like that, Bill. It's hard enough to have to wait already. anic: :banghead:


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

30 days


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

been 3 yrs maybe i can make it if i can remember directions


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

This will be my first time at ECST. Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

It will be nice to see you again Dan. And looking forward to new faces too


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

29 days


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Preparing my list now.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I missed this somehow. I will be there. I don't see anything posted on the Slingshot Community about this yet, Officially that is


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I posted this over there and hope that is ok. I will be getting in Thursday night. Time to start making band sets


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Heartbroken I won't be able to attend D:


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

18 days


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Starting to get amped up. Looking forward to shooting with everyone again.

I've said it before, but anyone who is on the fence about coming, just do it, you won't regret it. Good times, good people, and an entire weekend of slingshot madness.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ok time to book my car rental


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

quarterinmynose said:


> Starting to get amped up. Looking forward to shooting with everyone again.
> 
> I've said it before, but anyone who is on the fence about coming, just do it, you won't regret it. Good times, good people, and an entire weekend of slingshot madness.


 i second that!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm very sad I won't be able to make it this year. Hopefully next!


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Bark at the moon shoot is Thursday night and again I must stress fun for........ well crazy people laugh n live and learn how to shoot everybody has great info at taking amazing shots. all you need to do is call the shot and watch it unfold


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Starting to get amped up. Looking forward to shooting with everyone again.
> 
> I've said it before, but anyone who is on the fence about coming, just do it, you won't regret it. Good times, good people, and an entire weekend of slingshot madness.


Absolutely. And being a great shot is not required.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

NaturalFork said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> > Starting to get amped up. Looking forward to shooting with everyone again.
> ...


Well that is a good thing because I was getting better then this week the wheels fell off again.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

crazymike said:


> Bark at the moon shoot is Thursday night and again I must stress fun for........ well crazy people laugh n live and learn how to shoot everybody has great info at taking amazing shots. all you need to do is call the shot and watch it unfold


I should be rolling into town around 6pm what time is the shoot on Thursday ?


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

14 days until I camp at the 2017 ECST


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Thursday's shoot starts at sun up and should last until Sunday morning
Nuff said


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

BiggBill said:


> Thursday's shoot starts at sun up and should last until Sunday morning
> Nuff said


Ha, ha, ha! Well put.

David - we shoot the moment we arrive until the moment we leave. Night shoots happen anywhere from dark through about sun up, when we kick in the day shoot.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

OK, I am too old to be up late lol. I didn't know that so much stuff went on Thursday, I will try to get in earlier


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

5 more work days
11 days till I camp


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I am making band sets and getting way excited


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

truthornothing said:


> I am making band sets and getting way excited


I'll get working on mine over the weekend while getting the food ready. Not looking forward to the drive, but can't wait to meet new friends and catch up with every one.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

GrayWolf said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > I am making band sets and getting way excited
> ...


I've never been to PA so I am looking forward to the trip. I hope traffic isn't too bad. I don't mind driving so much


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

truthornothing said:


> I am making band sets and getting way excited


I've been known to cut bands in the club house ... haha I am so not prepared.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I had to do that in Alabama, not wanting to in PA....too much shooting to do. I got a new GZK band cutting jig and you can cut tapers in no time flat.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Now if someone would invent and automated tying machine


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Where are you coming from graywolf


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

3 more work days
Ugh


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Im super excited. Cant wait.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

BiggBill said:


> Where are you coming from graywolf


Iowa. I'm leaving Wednesday evening. I'm hoping to be there early Thursday afternoon. Save me a good camping spot with electricity close by please.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man I'd love to make it up this year, for some reason my shooting has taken a nosedive crazy lately.

You guys have fun and I hope to get back next year.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

For those of you who are holding off wondering if that-drunk-from-MWST is gonna crash, the answer is nope....I have already an engagement that weekend.

That, and I've quit drinking. Go figure.

Have fun y'all!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol. You've never been to Ecst, have you?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I won't be able to make it this year.

Being open and honest; I am feeling so burnt out that I would be concerned how much I would be "present", especially after a long drive and then knowing I would have to drive back in the same weekend. I even felt a touch disconnected with the social aspect of the tournament last year because that was the beginning of where I am at now.

I look forward to having my house sold next week and wrapping up the projects where we live now, in a couple of months. Makes me look forward to the times ahead.

Enjoy everyone!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> I won't be able to make it this year.
> 
> Being open and honest; I am feeling so burnt out that I would be concerned how much I would be "present", especially after a long drive and then knowing I would have to drive back in the same weekend. I even felt a touch disconnected with the social aspect of the tournament last year because that was the beginning of where I am at now.
> 
> ...


You got a lot of stuff going on. Having to Cowboy Up and deal is not much fun and sometimes the disconnection from "Social Aspect" is the price we pay as we make sure the trains are running on time. Take care of bidness and connect as you can.

Waiting for you to have time to play here in SlingWorld.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

flipgun said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be able to make it this year.
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ray...family first, always. You'll have plenty of time to get to shoots once you get settled. I was hoping to have another talk about the mental part of the game, but that will wait for another time. Take care and congrats on the new home.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Ray...family first, always. You'll have plenty of time to get to shoots once you get settled. I was hoping to have another talk about the mental part of the game, but that will wait for another time. Take care and congrats on the new home.


I agree, you are correct.

Thanks Todd.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Rayshot said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Ray...family first, always. You'll have plenty of time to get to shoots once you get settled. I was hoping to have another talk about the mental part of the game, but that will wait for another time. Take care and congrats on the new home.
> ...


I was looking forward to seeing you there but I totally feel you. My life has grown incredibly hectic. There were things I wanted to accomplish before I went that will remain unaccomplished. Frames I wanted to make for friends...etc but weather(I have to work outside) and a major increase in business travel have made that impossible. Last week I considered losing my deposits and cancelling as I traveled for business this past weekend and I will be traveling the two weekends after for business also..... I decided I will go anyway. The Man upstairs(no misogyny intended) has a plan and all things happen for a reason...I will slug it out and go. I will miss seeing you Ray. Hope your life smooths out and all is well. Take care friend.


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> I won't be able to make it this year.
> 
> Being open and honest; I am feeling so burnt out that I would be concerned how much I would be "present", especially after a long drive and then knowing I would have to drive back in the same weekend. I even felt a touch disconnected with the social aspect of the tournament last year because that was the beginning of where I am at now.
> 
> ...


Ray you will be missed. Take care


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

Was looking forward to seeing and shooting with you Ray. Going to miss the Frisbee and Disc golf also.

But I completely understand.

Take care.

Randy


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I won't be able to make it this year.
> 
> Being open and honest; I am feeling so burnt out that I would be concerned how much I would be "present", especially after a long drive and then knowing I would have to drive back in the same weekend. I even felt a touch disconnected with the social aspect of the tournament last year because that was the beginning of where I am at now.
> 
> ...


Will miss you bud!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear, Ray, but completely understand.

Now, as for shooting with friends...

Just contact me when life settles a little, @Rayshot . I will gather up the Georgia posse and we will come down and shoot at your new house until our arms fall off. There are at least ten of us within 50 miles of your front door.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bigdh2000 said:


> Sorry to hear, Ray, but completely understand.
> 
> Now, as for shooting with friends...
> 
> Just contact me when life settles a little, @Rayshot . I will gather up the Georgia posse and we will come down and shoot at your new house until our arms fall off. There are at least ten of us within 50 miles of your front door.


Thanks Dan. I have imagined and plotted the fun that can be had at my place.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll be coming in from St. Louis. Can't wait to see y'all!!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Due to the impending arrival of a new little one, I will not be able to attend ECST this year. Hopefully next year.


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

You will be missed JT
Looks like a lot of regulars will be absent, but there also appears to be some new coming
I'm excited
The woods course is up, don't expect any perfect scores in the woods, we're gonna get medieval on ya this year
Just got done splitting a trailer load of firewood between the raindrops 
Jeff and rob are setting up the saw blade today 
Hopefully there will not be much to do by Wednesday evening
Let the good Lord keep all the travelers safe on the way to ECST 2017


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh
Congrats on the lil one JT
I just became a grandpap myself 3 months ago


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

BiggBill said:


> You will be missed JT
> Looks like a lot of regulars will be absent, but there also appears to be some new coming
> I'm excited
> The woods course is up, don't expect any perfect scores in the woods, we're gonna get medieval on ya this year
> ...


It sounds like this year will be a lot of fun. I had an absolute blast last year.

Congratulations to you as well. Hopefully the grandkid is close enough that you can provide lots of sugar and treats before the parents arrive.


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

Bill,

Just thought about it, and did not see any discussion about it this year.

Are we doing the $10+ door prize table donation this year?

Was just wondering. Didn't want to miss bringing something if we are still doing it.

Randy


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes we still have the door prize table
I did not purchase any items this year
I do have some items to add to the table but was going to limit door prize tickets only to those who make donations


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Bill.

I assumed it would be, but just wanted to make sure. It's always one of the highlights of the weekend.

I will be leaving tomorrow. See you guys Wednesday.

Randy


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alrighty then!

We've got a baseball game tonight.... then pizza... and I'll be packing up afterwards.

I'm going to try something different this year... a nice easy drive, stopping often, eating, relaxing, taking in the scenery.... and bringing my Wife and one kid. It seemed to work last year with the MWST... so we'll see what happens this time with the ECST!

I should see you guys on Thursday


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

BiggBill said:


> You will be missed JT
> Looks like a lot of regulars will be absent, but there also appears to be some new coming
> I'm excited
> The woods course is up, don't expect any perfect scores in the woods, we're gonna get medieval on ya this year
> ...


Thanks for all the hard work you guys put in to this! It is much appreciated.

As for a perfect woods course score .... I got that covered. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Big Bill, I am coming to have fun no matter who shows up. I intend to leave several thousand rounds of ammo scattered across Alverton. I just need to bag up 100 rounds in case Noah and I choose to shoot at something on the trip home.

Kudos to you, Mike and the gang helping for keeping this running.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Don't forget Wednesday night naked and afraid shoot


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm purposely coming on Thursday to miss that. Not sure I could handle a whole bunch a men running around naked. anic:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

bigdh2000 said:


> I'm purposely coming on Thursday to miss that. Not sure I could handle a whole bunch a men running around naked. anic:


What he said lol


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Totes aint got the body for a naked and afraid anything lol


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ya' know? At any shoot, there is a lot of balls flying around... but... uh; No. No-nononoo


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It looks like ECST is taking place at Broke Back Mountain this year . :slap:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

treefork said:


> It looks like ECST is taking place at Broke Back Mountain this year . :slap:


Not on my watch lol


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Treefork is killing me. Lol


----------



## Dan Ambro (Feb 26, 2016)

Bill, Mike, Jeff K. Absolutely outstanding job putting on a great ECST. Standing Ovation to all that helped a well..first class

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Exactly what Dan said. The event was outstanding. The woods course was the best one ever. Tons of fun. Thanks guys!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I would like to repeat what Dan and Treefork said. It was my first ECST and I can't wait to go back. The woods course was great and all you guys were so helpful. Thank you very much


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent job guys. Had a ton of fun and came back beat. Now into recovery mode for the next event.

PS: The woods course was definitely on point!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm so happy for everyone!!!!!Slingshots Rule!!!!!


----------



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Gary
You are missed at the ECST
I thought I would post the winners
Out of a totally of 206 points
First place Nathan Masters with 193
Second place Travis Ambrosios 181
Third place Dan Ambrosios 181
Dan conceded 2nd place to his son who beat him in the SKD category
I gave a spreadsheet of all the scores and will try to attach it here if I can figure it out
I want to thank Mike Petrouski, Jeff Poorbaugh, Rob Jones, and the guys from the EHSA for all the help and support.
I also want to thank those who helped button things up in Sunday
I pulled out at 3:30pm with everything cleaned up and put away. That's a record.
I hope all had a good time and look forward to next year.
Special thanks to all who donated funds back to the club
Again thanks for all the kind words
Biggbill


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations guys! That's some spot on scores right there!!


----------

